# need help estimating weight of pike



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Today I stumbled upon some pics that I thought I had lost and am quite happy they are not!!!

This was from a trip about 6 years ago that I took up to DaleM's honeyhole in Ontario.

I was pretty certain 10, hoping 12 lbs, and praying 14(not)?

I'm no pike expert but seemed to be a fatty at the time. Nice fight, 3-4 good runs, was solo in canoe fishing 8 lb and had to go to shore to land. Caught trolling a shallow shad rap 9 in perch while paddling an old town guide canoe.

Biggest pike I caught, next biggest was 36", 8.3lb . Though only 2" longer, the difference bw this 38" and that 36" was a lot, it was just "next level". My biggest, and I think that 36" was my second biggest.

I just noticed the 36" pike file was right above the 38" so I included that also (1/2 oz silver kastmaster). That one was weighed at 8.3lbs(the one with my ugly mugshot).

Thanks!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tip - those Frabill $7.99 Wally World nets don't cut it up there...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Dale do you recognize the spot? I give you a hint, it's on a body of water that rhymes with "Branberry Brake".


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

The 38" pike that I have caught typically range from 12 lbs to 14 lbs in weight; I would guess yours is right in that range as it looks like a nice healthy pike (not too skinny, not too fat).


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks pikeman! Good stuff.

You've got questions?

OGF has specialists to answer them for you!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

You may already know this, but there's a formula for figuring the weight of a fish. It's girth x girth x length divided by 800. You have a good enough picture of the tape measure that you may be able to closely estimate the girth and be able to get an approximate weight on the pike.


----------

